# Match the hatch Strange things in fish guts....



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Couldn't think of what else to call this question. Was cleaning fish this morning and a piece of these fell out (the one that looks like a nipple :blink Squeezed the guts and the rest came out.










They all fit together. I'm guessing a Mann's grub in a ugly green color. 










So, since there's no hook and tail, maybe it was tossed overboard and it got ate?
Anyone else find anything interesting while cleaning?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

what kind of fish was it?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

18" spec.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

hmmm I will have to try that, I have a bunch of those that never get used.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks like parts of a Gulp Shrimp ????


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Steak*

No picture,but I once found two T-bone steaks in a groupers belly,A guy in Monroeville Alabama showed me a picture of bass that he caught below cleibourne dam in december, toatally full of fresh shrimp--thats a long way from the gulf for a shrimp!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

amarcafina said:


> Looks like parts of a Gulp Shrimp ????



I saved the pieces, if it shrinks and dries up like leather, it's Gulp, eh?


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Yep.plastic will remain pliable and whitened by the stomach acids.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

See if it smells like gulp.haha. it looks like a plastic grub to me maybe gulp


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Smells like fish guts.....


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I pulled a 5" croaker out of the belly of a 16" trout this am. Just goes to show no live bait is too big.


----------

